#ubuntu-budgie 2017-10-02
<CrazyTux> hello, can I install Budgie DE on Ubuntu Mate 16.04.3?
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-10-03
<bcowan> anyone having trouble with VTE's or tilix?
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-10-04
<jbicha> fossfreedom: I think it doesn't make sense for U Budgie to ship gnome-getting-started-docs
<jbicha> I think we can fix that by having ubuntu-desktop recommend that package instead of having ubuntu-docs recommend it
<jbicha> are you ready for a sponsor for LP: #1712047 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1712047 in budgie-welcome (Ubuntu Zesty) "SRU: Budgie-Welcome to support 2.18 series of webkit2gtk" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712047
<jbicha> we should take care of that soon since I'm sure there will be a new webkit2gtk security release soon
<jbicha> they have a pattern of about once per month https://webkitgtk.org/security.html
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-10-05
<sherlock_> Hello all...
<sherlock_> Hi, fossfreedom!
<fossfreedom> jbicha, hi - yeah - you are correct about gnome-getting-started-docs.  Not sure why we are.  Definitely a mistake.
<fossfreedom> jbicha, I'm more that happy to progress with LP: #1712047 - I've tested this and am happy.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1712047 in budgie-welcome (Ubuntu Zesty) "SRU: Budgie-Welcome to support 2.18 series of webkit2gtk" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712047
<hogpen> i query if someone may know how to remove the option for other... at login screen. i've been looking for a way to make my user the only user and the only option. lmk.
<fossfreedom> flexiondotorg, before the new webkit2gtk is backported to zesty and xenial though does mate-welcome have a similar issue that we both had with our welcome apps where gtk threads caused crashing issues in this cycle?
<fossfreedom> hogpen, 17.04 with the lightdm-gtk-greeter ?
<hogpen> 16.04
<fossfreedom> budgie-remix?
<hogpen> yeah
<fossfreedom> hogpen, I think in lightdm you need to edit /etc/lightdm.conf and add greeter-show-manual-login=false
<hogpen> you're saying just add that line to that file? that might work
<fossfreedom> yep
<hogpen> then do i have to apt update or resart to see if it works?
<fossfreedom> a reboot
<hogpen> fossfreedom thanks pal for your time. if that works i will let know
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-10-06
<giampy> please help me to wifi not worked
<fossfreedom_> giampy: version of ubuntu budgie?
<giampy> ubuntu budgie 17.04
<giampy> pc : hp 255g4 amd 64 wifi rtl8723be
<fossfreedom_> giampy: have you tried https://askubuntu.com/questions/902992/ubuntu-gnome-17-04-wi-fi-not-working-mac-address-keeps-changing
<giampy> yes we tried
<fossfreedom_> giampy: and this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/883673/rtl8723be-wifi-incredibly-weak
<fossfreedom> jbicha, FYI - that mutter dot release has really killed budgie-desktop. we are getting all sort of hangs and crashes now :(  looks to be due to the tiling changes.  Have reported to upstream budgie-desktop.
<jbicha> fossfreedom: report to GNOME please
<jbicha> I did test the new version in VBox first but since I don't usually run Budgie, it appeared to run ok
<fossfreedom> jbicha, will do.  Going to work with ikey first over the weekend.
<jbicha> sorry about the trouble
<fossfreedom> last minute issues!
<jbicha> maybe complain to the GNOME Release Team about allowing mutter to make those kinds of changes that late in the dev cycle
<fossfreedom> I was actually remarking to the team how smoothly everything was working this cycle.
<jbicha> 8 weeks after the GNOME 3.26 freeze and they didn't even file the paperwork for a GNOME freeze break
<jbicha> the mutter changes were committed to git master ~20 hours *after* the 3.26.1 deadline
<fossfreedom> ouch.  I'm going to-do a git bisect - thanks for the tip - should make it easier to see what happened when.
<jbicha> note that gtk+ was also required for the tiling feature
<fossfreedom> oh dear. this is going to be more complicated.
<jbicha> it sounds like Arch Linux updated to GNOME 3.26 today and broke Budgie there so at least things are a bit better here
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-10-08
<Kokolo> Bello channel. I hace a question. I upgrade budgie 17.04 to 17.10 and some programa were removed like terminix. Alzó at the login screen i ser gnome as al option but when trying to login with gnome nothing happens. It is normal? How to remove gnome desktop? Thank you
<fossfreedom> Kokolo, terminix has been replaced by "Tilix"
<fossfreedom> Kokolo, it sounds like you have part of the gnome-session still installed but not all of the necessary packages
<fossfreedom> suggest - sudo apt purge gnome-session
<Kokolo> Gnome-session is partir budgie?
<fossfreedom> no
<kiwilinux> hello has any one had any issues with budgie crashing back to the ubuntu login screen
<fossfreedom> kiwilinux, what are you doing before the crash?
<kiwilinux> at one time i was working on libredraw trying to export a drawing to a png which happen serveral times
<kiwilinux> it seemed to refresh the whole desktop a couple of times and then crash
<fossfreedom> try opening raven - budgie-settings - style . turn off animations.  log off and log on.
<kiwilinux> ok i will try that thanks
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-10-01
<paraxial> I want to check if is damaged // @ darkmeson will test this. thank you !
<paraxial> https://paste.debian.net/hidden/b1e32859/
<paraxial> maim
<paraxial> fullstack, where did you download it?
<paraxial> othias: i imagine then i could a) return a struct (no idea how to signal error then, without using nasty globals)? b) take a pointer to struct and make the function return some error code
<Kongaloosh26> \x: 2018-09-04 - 00:24:39 <Highdude> tell \x https://i.imgur.com/Gh1oGL4.jpg
<Kongaloosh26> and it'd be cool to be able to have the ability to gift plexpass to another user for life or buy an app for another user as a gift
<Kongaloosh26> about 30 usd for 3 fans + a controller
<nmm5> Hello
<loganlee> that's a bitmap
<loganlee> if even 80% is well-informed, the 20% that aren't create more than large enough of a market for specific companies to carve a niche in marketing only to them
<drewery29> what tool are you using to test with SNI? alanhuang
<drewery29> de que hablan
<asyd14> 1000w
<asyd14> i'm not discouraging you from optimising parsec, quite the opposite
<doppo7> are read-only mirrors of the branches in another repository.  //it is read/write
<doppo7> there's no current rating on them :(
<doppo7> shouldnt any windows irc client be able to connect to a weechat relay when the protocol is set to IRC?
<theborger2> Let the terminal handle that
<theborger2> triceratux: who's the sjw ?
<theborger2> Why only ancient Greece?
<Knunez5> Apachez:  pppingme: ssh -D 1234 server: on ssh client side, listen on *local* port 1234 and *forward* everything to a *remote* port on the ssh server side, which again *forwards* it post routing. Correct?
<Knunez5> just ask questions, don't wait for particular people :)
<Knunez5> so a fork is just a clone of a repo that you push onto a place you have write access to
<muteki27> and it turned out to be a good book as well
<muteki27> and thank you to you too romainl
<rm_work25> Wha..?
<rm_work25> looks like the link went down and up
<sze3> |            /':./':.  (o)  /__) _)  )
<sze3> installed muh bulbs
<sze3> Tin_man: BTW it's a built in webcam
<sze3>  /etc/cups/cupsd.conf  this file is missing as you can see ,
<sze3> javi404: probably 14.10
<sze3> j3kyl_: if you want a wireless chip with free firmware you can't use intel.
<Guest90973> just about anything
<Guest90973> sara2010: I think so ...
<trench24> from the parameterization of a torus as (cos s (a+b cos t), sin s (a+b cos t),. b sin t)
<trench24> confirmed.  i have not seen.
<trench24> сuѕtomers are not ԁoіᥒg Аlⅼɑh іs doіng
<Jarnomus> or some gapps shir
<Jarnomus> ayjay_t: To do what?
<crayfishx9> Not here its not.
<crayfishx9> Was that it? I'm just trying with  `vim -Nu NONE -O b1 b2`  and it still works for me, even though nohidden is still set
<omahn1> suvdev: all that does afaik is set http_proxy and https_proxy in the environment. Applications are free to ignore those.
<omahn1> Tentacles: you're welcome
<computertechieOw> that it was an accident? yeah
<computertechieOw> ayecee: yeah. I have been trying to dockerize something and it has been painful. definitely something a very skilled sysadmin would be good at
<computertechieOw> autopsy: let's just say that grub is bigger than the entire chroot
<computertechieOw> what sort of clamps
<computertechieOw> today is not a good day
<lifwl> RhodiumToad: http://dpaste.com/1VJD3TK is the plan for the correct remote SQL
<lifwl> AAA after your comment UUID is starting to make more sense to me
<avocadoIu> iCookie why u make lol bitch ?:/
<avocadoIu> repost: Anyone have opinion best way to install Steam, repo or snap?
<avocadoIu> Simounet: Next, you need to make some changes to your installation so it has the right bootloader.
<avocadoIu> darkmeson: let me find the link!
<aakvikdk> no, in a .h
<aakvikdk> but not all of them
<aakvikdk> it's stuck in a desktop in the back with all the cables and under a desk?
<TheAssassinQG> Padawan-,  i'm suspecting he was a "handy" ready to use function rather than a modelled/constructed one
<TheAssassinQG> mark721: my bad:    for i in dev proc sys ; do sudo mount -o bind /$i /mnt/$i ; done
<TheAssassinQG> Totally_David: rest assured that nothing is better for servers than linux
<TheAssassinQG> all good brushes are stainless steel they last lionger and clean better
<Guest30163> driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<Guest30163> Forget that, I just have a single virtual function defined in extendedArrayList. Otherwise it just provides a pointer to arrayList
<Guest30163> but the other build has status=failed (?)
<Guest30163> chisight: not recognition, but text to speech
<stgraberKU> sort of like a table
<stgraberKU> katamo: i already did
<t0x0shFu> is a function with two points at the same x,y coordinate still be continuous?
<t0x0shFu> That's the thing with app dependancy. Once the app exists on Linux, people finally start to make a decision based on the merits of the OS, not the apps they're stuck with using.
<Dad`is> Yeah, it varies across kernel versions and hardware, apparently.
<Dad`is> ok, that is what I expected.
<Dad`is> what is this mean?
<Dad`is> AeternusIgnis: try to exaplin your problem please.
<Dad`is> ozzzy_: Getting something really-really sharp is not easy.
<Dad`is> british: we don't need to be racist. We have a class system, whereby you can even discriminate against those who look like you.
<nitramLy> ya I was reading that
<nitramLy> unyu. Ah great! I've often wondered what 'pushing a finite number of symbols' actually means too!
<Guest15964> Ah, indeed.
<Guest15964> oh like caviar gold kind of joint?
<Guest15964> AstralStorm_: https://wandbox.org/permlink/ra96nJFmxbM9H09z
<Guest15964> ghc so helpful
<Humtek_> they confused P(B) with P(B|A)
<Humtek_> << array<char, 4>().size()
<mateuszcn> it's called disklabel
<mateuszcn> I have never used foldl in a productive way.
<Victor-1EB> dbus is revolutionary
<Victor-1EB> You probably can view it that way, but I just meant in the usual analysis sense of "for any polynomials p of given degree n, there exists delta such that ..."
<Victor-1EB> but it says they are not spamming us
<Victor-1EB> i meant it as in avoiding to print anything
<Victor-1EB> madnight, problem is, haskell98 is fairly easy to implement (under a few thousand work hours)
<bazzuo> backnforth: you can read the code...
<bazzuo> nothing, i'm just waiting for an opportunity to afc and look at the docs ;)
<bazzuo> davor, so...
<bazzuo> I think that should work
<lukexjFI> thats how i printed the tricorder case
<lukexjFI> Murii, Windows XP
<neoticnS> and runs these as commands at appropriate lines
<neoticnS> they are software programs
<devxiT> Boot0014* ubuntu	HD(1,GPT,<UUID>
<devxiT> it says so
<devxiT> i think i meant more "*WHICH_cast<Phantom<U>*>(this)"
<devxiT> ovulating?
<devxiT> Well, not invoke, but 'write', I guess.
<devxiT> nai: Third one?
<orev> Is there anything wrong with result[0] = '\0'?
<orev> <msmith> does for me, yes
<orev> well. thanks for the input and enjoy your workday.
<orev> (But yes, I too prefer TypeApplications to Proxy.)
<Guest23669> username234:^
<Guest23669> sc_: damn, thought I'd disabled that on this box
<Guest23669> kludge and i don't want an old car.. i want my sattelite radio and android auto and big infortainment system
<hexoroidYn> skhan23,  also integrating might not work at all (in term of finding an elementary formula)
<hexoroidYn> greycat: what part of that document shows how to preserve \ escapes within a var that youre expanding? i cant find it
<hexoroidYn> Also tried several versions of ubuntu server (16.04.1 16.04.5 18.04.1(
<hexoroidYn> that's him thanks very much Vigdis
<jamesbvaughan> why on earth are you using round()
<jamesbvaughan> you cɑn not get marrieԁ ᴡіtho∪t tһᥱ pеrmⅰsѕⅰοn of ɑllaһ
<distantoriginrc> extension ?
<distantoriginrc> it is just another name
<fringe> hey baby are you http, because ://
<fringe> RaphGro: mhlavink was last seen in #fedora-devel 2 days, 6 hours, 5 minutes, and 29 seconds ago: *** mhlavink <mhlavink!quassel@nat/redhat/x-ekordawbidsxsymt> has quit IRC (Ping timeout: 246 seconds)
<fringe> is the quickest way to just get some lines of text into a text file from bash to do something like `cat >myfile.txt` and then just type and hit <CTRL+D>? or is there a better way?
<fringe> b1 is a local branch, and b2 is a branch at some remote:    "remote/b2"
<jw358li> default with gentoo
<jw358li> irrenhaus3: that's what happens when you go all C-mode and declare your variables at the top of the function :(
<jw358li> so, i wonder if it was missing too
<jw358li> Pentode:  this is:   VERSION="18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver)"
<XXCoderFh> But I want something that works even when the field is not algebraically closed.
<XXCoderFh> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__48P1Fbjm8
<XXCoderFh> don't see anything about safe mode there
<XXCoderFh> BootScout: that looks about right, mine is -rwxrwxrwx 2 root root 1208184 Apr  3 06:22 /mnt/Windows/System32/winload.exe
<AexodenPZ> i smell something new brewing ^^^
<AexodenPZ> and how older predatory practices aren't working anymore
<AexodenPZ> The name has to be transmitted before the cert is sent, so it's in the clear
<AexodenPZ> tpa, sort of
<AexodenPZ> 84c lol
<yashsrivyC> wow, ocd and obnoxious. good combo, sport.
<wingrime2> John9_ smart would be not to start with 'guys'
<wingrime2> shit I questioned everything
<blobvB> effortDee, ?
<blobvB> svuorela: i don't see the validity in your statement.
<unixdudeZc> horribleProgram: Because most people naturally "don't care", until that day they "do care".  It can take time to see the reason to care.
<mianosmnp> otherwise these might be getting a bit k-lined
<mianosmnp> Ah, that was it! Thanks.
<mianosmnp> I feel so much more ready gloved and goggled
<mianosmnp> tomreyn:  if I kill the install (after it hangs) the machine will boot to a grub> prompt
<mianosmnp> davor, 3062 right now.  dropping as a fix optimization problems introduced.  i have no way to test this, so it's anyone's guess whether or not it'll "just work".  i'm sure there's something i screwed up.
<mianosmnp> because you're just going to say?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-10-02
<moritz_srJ> madLyfe: the most common approach is probably ssh or network file sharing, nfs
<moritz_srJ> i don't even know what's happening
<moritz_srJ> FrozenFox: Looks plausible.
<moritz_srJ> cocreature: and that typecasting to Int prevents it from autocasting to ()?
<moritz_srJ> android was a project spearheaded by Google, wtf do you want?
<rcollier> we can't see the `import_` within the `include_` at parsing time, so it is handled a little "weird"
<btaroligd> 「/g/ - Based and redpilled - Technology - 4chan」
<btaroligd> have you tried #cockpit?
<scurryiW> so I was confusing two different things, but I ended up being right on both :)
<coolacidsU> basically, when it's a type not matched by _Generic, it just uses memcpy
<coolacidsU> Right.. :)
<FragmentedCurveA> jp: sorry.
<FragmentedCurveA> Blondie101010: i dont need restart or anything for it to run?
<FragmentedCurveA> Made out of bantu?
<FragmentedCurveA> a healthy ecosystem is rolling and releases are just optional
<Zarutiansg> question to both: why are you using sshfs for git repos? If you have ssh access, why not just clone?
<nafBB> int-e: I notice it's backwards though: (1-r^{n+1})/(1-r) http://mathworld.wolfram.com/GeometricSeries.html
<nafBB> One is not possible :D
<nafBB> do I need to move something first?
<nafBB> just different ports
<iNsAn|tYSa> nils_2: I used someone else's config for the colors, and /reload says reloaded configs but the changes are not reflected
<scrdcowNJ> nur deutsch
<yadneshTS> Skhan23: Yep. Have you found all the solutions, then?
<fumcksD> :k 'Just '()
<hyperizedYE> and if you add a little woodglue on top of that, I expect it to hold really well even in the endgrain. However the preferred method is pocketscrews.
<hyperizedYE> 「Original Xiaomi Mi IV Hybrid Dual Drivers Earphones Built-in Mic - $18.99 Free Shipping|GearBest.com」
<obert> Soliton: for some reason it does work for me. $? is 0 there
<obert> in the case of a 2d vector, do I think of it as a single input or like 2 inputs?
<sigmundv_Mq> heap_: restarting the server while the client have a mount/files open can also cause it
<zman099> https://web.eecs.umich.edu/~taustin/papers/OAKLAND16-a2attack.pdf
<zman099> AHH FUCKING WINDOWS.
<Guest72911> fooman2011: here: http://tinyurl.com/ya6598u7
<Guest72911> dorp, no
<AurelgadjoGo> now down to link errors. i dont see that i built a libv8_base.a, libv8_libbase.a yes
<AurelgadjoGo> Alⅼaһ is doing
<Neighbour> \x no idea what the fork will include
<Neighbour> Deadwood, good show
<carstenwpr> hmm, some docs say bash ignores sigterm, but didn't when I tested it
<pyrtsajW> probles.  Sounds like a town in New Mexico.
<pyrtsajW> [ There Was Meddling In The Swedish Election - YouTube ] - www.youtube.com
<madLyfe> the problem is we didn't get any alerts that it was at 100%
<bionic75Zh> is Openbsd only used for servers and firewalls etc?   or is it possible to use it like a desktop alternative  like  say  freebsd?
<bionic75Zh> aaronpk: Nope, manyverse is just built upon ssb
<woodcruften> !s Let’s Start *wink*
<ubottu> woodcruften: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<woodcruften> probably like (Proxy @n) or something
<drpalcC> those are fantastic
<drpalcC> But I didn't, not at first.
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-10-03
<mceierDf> (Because they can be of characteristic 2!)
<threadwa1> You are talking about that 3D printer gun? I think getting it into blockchain can lead to new reason for goverments to take actions against btc
<threadwa1> sorry X= 0
<cytadela8Yi> whispersystems-textsecure-attachments.s3-accelerate.amazonaws.com
<cytadela8Yi> Wants is working fine. I was trying it now using Before=
<chainsawbikeDi> though you should parenthesize
<chainsawbikeDi> ziggylazer ty
<brent80_plowjq> JimBuntu: wouldn't matter
<cpugeniusey>      Not in scope: ‘Set.toList’
<cpugeniusey> why cant you use lvm?
<cpugeniusey> if you replace JSON with say, a table
<cpugeniusey> ok, I don't, I actually have some while loop in bash :p
<cpugeniusey> it was another foss coup
<cpugeniusey> runjutsu: ok, but how can I now add the voltage to get the electric energy from charge?
<r3mhb> before thatthey were obviously working on perfecting their tennis game
<r3mhb> how many Sockets do you have?
<r3mhb> "I think so, brain... but where are we going to find a child at this time of night?"
<cromagGK> sure, wouldn't matter
<cromagGK> (·_·)
<WereWikingiV> long before google existed, to be fair!
<DieBaggerNb> i worded things badly before
<DieBaggerNb> byobu is "just" a wrapper/setup for screen and tmux though, not its own thing
<Random832nT> anyway thanks
<Random832nT> why don't I need an & when I assign an array to a pointer
<kensanatalo> Rochester or Holly, or some piece of crap?
<Akamus> even thru se
<Akamus> # printf "%(%c)T"
<faidenSg> qwebirc89260: WHY do you want ubuntu core on your pi? Do you know what Ubuntu core is or how to use it?
<faidenSg> ThoMe: how about something like this? https://gist.github.com/Nothing4You/caa7c3df05ff701deeaf0ee0818aa62d
<WritvB> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Quality_Assurance/As-needed#Properly_filtering_--as-needed
<jinks> autopsy: I'm afraid that I can only spare my time to help people who use a learning resource.... without such a learning resource it becomes a tedious private tutoring
<jinks> was 1 or 2 years ago
<Eric_TheITGuy_> looking for ethereum contract researcher to audit my contract DM me price paid!!
<Eric_TheITGuy_> MousiePad: also its a web-thingy, i want to run it with cron :]
<korozionam> Additive normal form is generally gross.
<korozionam> then just throw it away
<oddtodpz> gurki: well australia tried to forbid the laws of mathematics, so i guess :P
<oddtodpz> by google do you mean a google result or do you mean their recommendations for youtube
<oorzavJ> i thought i can use my meme curves
<oorzavJ> I'm sure you can do that in bash
<xouszw> RadEntity: any error messages from netplan?
<xouszw> I mean, reencoding will get rid of the issue. If you're fine with reencoding that might be easiest
<zwnbs> I'm getting tired of always having to customize the keymap in Clonezilla, I'd like to always boot into RAM with 1024x768 resolution
<zwnbs> could one make a heart-friendly AC? :)
<PulseAsio> because it's so cheap in poundage, you're better off buying a new one than spend on shipping
<PulseAsio> if you cut the brake lines they brakes will apply ;)
<howlymowly> rabbitear: when i actually care i dont use arduino
<howlymowly> I gave it to some friends who needed a new TV after I got the new one
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-10-04
<jvolkman> (in reality)
<jvolkman> Oh. :-)
<JRTGuy> I can define one if you want to?
<JRTGuy> yeah and the clients are coming fast
<y0shFR> Seems so!
<y0shFR> Yeah I know what you mean
<y0shFR> But s/  */ / would work
<anarres___> goosfraba:  it's legally limited
<anarres___> have it run that on desktop login
<zolvarin1> it's still only 4:29PM here
<zolvarin1> But I can't keep on rebooting every 10 minutes, nevermind the fact that the last reboot didn't seem to clear this behaviour, so I'm not quite sure what's going on.
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-10-05
<TreyHarris> hey, I'm trying to clean cin after it receives invalid input to continue looping, but all my attempts to clean it seem to fail. http://coliru.stacked-crooked.com/a/ca757788d184f65a
<TreyHarris> "I need to change some of my behavior, and I want to apologize to the people that my personal behavior hurt and possibly drove away from kernel development entirely." -- linus
<Tmanyo-m> alright, that makes sense. sorry to bother you people
<Tmanyo-m> anyways...does Jabber allow for saving messages?
<cURT> everything is cool when you're part of a team
<cURT> People still use sysfs?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-10-06
<ProudlyTM> Hey guys. I was just wondering if somebody has taken into consideration to implement the "Super + Number" behavior into budgie? I know this is probably not the right place to ask a question about budgie itself, but just asking out of curiosity.
